# Commitment



## sarahkimble (Apr 7, 2008)

*I'm in love with a guy. Things were moving swiftly for months, but he thought I was wrong for him. I love him, he has started seeing another girl. I had looked her up found out she works at a cancer center. My attitude is "We both could have made this work if you had made a commitment to me. If you had not given so much of your time to her and made a commitment to me. You were the One for me. You have wasted my time." 

I seem to end up in a series of bad relationships. The world always makes me feel miserable at times as it seems all girls have boyfriends. I don't think that I deserve to be loved. I prefer to go out with whoever wants to date me. How can I get him to see me as more than a friend and stop seeing another girl?*


----------



## Lzenger (Apr 7, 2008)

sarahkimble said:


> *I'm in love with a guy. Things were moving swiftly for months, but he thought I was wrong for him. I love him, he has started seeing another girl. I had looked her up found out she works at a cancer center. My attitude is "We both could have made this work if you had made a commitment to me. If you had not given so much of your time to her and made a commitment to me. You were the One for me. You have wasted my time." *


I agree - sorry ;(
Don't feel unloveable because of your bad relationships 
People are like apples on trees. The good ones are on the top branches and the bad ones are on the lower branches. Some of the bad apples fall to the ground and very few of the good ones fall from the top branches coz the wind blew them off. But people have to go through the bad ones first before reaching the good ones and some lucky people may find a good one first time as it's already on the ground with some of the bad apples.


----------



## BrokenFrag (Mar 25, 2008)

When you really find the one, you will no longer have to try. When you find yourself not trying to change who you are or what you do for that person, and they can do the same, you know that you are falling for the right one. Too many people put on facades that they think the other person wants. Sometimes they marry. But in the end, one or both will always realize that they didn't marry the person, but the facade.

Be true to yourself. Love yourself. Be who you feel you need to be, and believe that the right man for you will find you.


----------



## sarahkimble (Apr 7, 2008)

*Should I inquire my need, as I'm sure, over more than friends relationship to one guy? I should wait until the drama goes down since the guy has been seeing another girl. I had looked her up found out she works at a cancer center. The girl has lied over not having been seeing him. Help!!!!!!*


----------

